# Mandarin lesson: Audio book or Course enrollment?



## worthyaudrey

Great day everyone!  I'm new here ... and I'm excited to learn mandarin lessons! 

But, which is better..... should I just buy an Audio Book with materials or enroll in a school that offered mandarin lessons? 

Hmm? Can you help me decide please? Thank you so much! 

Have a great day!


----------



## simonsays

Audio book would be good, if you have the discipline ..but .. then again I followed three courses and still can't speak a word of mandarin properly except the common use words

It is about learning, and practicising and having understanding colleagues who will allow you to speak in Mandarin instead of shutting you out to english only ...


----------



## worthyaudrey

ecureilx said:


> Audio book would be good, if you have the discipline ..but .. then again I followed three courses and still can't speak a word of mandarin properly except the common use words
> 
> It is about learning, and practicising and having understanding colleagues who will allow you to speak in Mandarin instead of shutting you out to english only ...


Thank you so much!  that helps. I would buy an audio book, and start practicing..... one step at a time for me  thanks again!


----------



## twinkle-toes

Using Audio tapes are helpful. But once in the country, it's best that you practice with the locals cos you'll be surprised how differently they speak the language from the tapes. 

Mind you, you don't have to be fluent with the language, cos English is widely used in the country. Unless you wanna speak with the older age group for work, of course.


----------



## worthyaudrey

twinkle-toes said:


> Using Audio tapes are helpful. But once in the country, it's best that you practice with the locals cos you'll be surprised how differently they speak the language from the tapes.
> 
> Mind you, you don't have to be fluent with the language, cos English is widely used in the country. Unless you wanna speak with the older age group for work, of course.


oh yeah.. i think you're right.... you have a good point there. i'll take note of it. Thank you so much!


----------



## simonsays

twinkle-toes said:


> Using Audio tapes are helpful. But once in the country, it's best that you practice with the locals cos you'll be surprised how differently they speak the language from the tapes.
> 
> Mind you, you don't have to be fluent with the language, cos English is widely used in the country. Unless you wanna speak with the older age group for work, of course.


And ..  As I said, not many natives will take to non-natives trying out mandarin- and violently switch to English - ..  And it is comical to see Caucasians trying out Mandarin, and the response comes back in English .. 

The key to being in the game is practice - and as I experienced - after six months of lessons at the Singapore Buddhist center by a Chinese (china) teacher, my mandarin is back in the gutter ..


----------



## worthyaudrey

ecureilx said:


> And ..  As I said, not many natives will take to non-natives trying out mandarin- and violently switch to English - ..  And it is comical to see Caucasians trying out Mandarin, and the response comes back in English ..
> 
> The key to being in the game is practice - and as I experienced - after six months of lessons at the Singapore Buddhist center by a Chinese (china) teacher, my mandarin is back in the gutter ..


ohhhhh.... haha!  right, right..... hmmmmm.... so i guess it would really really take some time to learn it huh? 

hmmm.. i guess I have to find good and patient singaporean buddy to help me in my Mandarin lesson goal! Because as what you've said.... practice, practise , practise! haha! alright! 

thank you thank you!


----------



## simonsays

worthyaudrey said:


> ohhhhh.... haha!  right, right..... hmmmmm.... so i guess it would really really take some time to learn it huh?
> 
> hmmm.. i guess I have to find good and patient singaporean buddy to help me in my Mandarin lesson goal! Because as what you've said.... practice, practise , practise! haha! alright!
> 
> thank you thank you!


Ha ha .. no .. you may follow what my colleagues told me when I landed here - find a Chinese lover/partner ..  just kidding

it would also be most helpful if your colleagues help you to speak Mandarin, instead of frowning upon a pale-face trying mandarin .. 

Good luck in your endeavours .. 

Lessons in Mandarin - over 6 months of weekend class you can pick up the basic spoken - dont go near written - you are gonna head into a bottomless pit  .. no kidding ..


----------



## twinkle-toes

one thing.. are you going to work as a nurse? because from what i've observed, some hospitals and some organizations send their employees for language classes.. obviously, this won't be a comprehensive class, but the bare basics to get you moving along..


----------



## worthyaudrey

twinkle-toes said:


> one thing.. are you going to work as a nurse? because from what i've observed, some hospitals and some organizations send their employees for language classes.. obviously, this won't be a comprehensive class, but the bare basics to get you moving along..


nope... more on the customer service side.  it would be wonderful if I can relate to them better through their language... and i guess it would be very helpful indeed to our nurses here to learn it. Great to know that!


----------



## worthyaudrey

ecureilx said:


> Ha ha .. no .. you may follow what my colleagues told me when I landed here - find a Chinese lover/partner ..  just kidding
> 
> it would also be most helpful if your colleagues help you to speak Mandarin, instead of frowning upon a pale-face trying mandarin ..
> 
> Good luck in your endeavours ..
> 
> Lessons in Mandarin - over 6 months of weekend class you can pick up the basic spoken - dont go near written - you are gonna head into a bottomless pit  .. no kidding ..


Alrighty!  Thanks much!!!


----------



## twinkle-toes

worthyaudrey said:


> nope... more on the customer service side.  it would be wonderful if I can relate to them better through their language... and i guess it would be very helpful indeed to our nurses here to learn it. Great to know that!


like i said, some organizations send their employees for language courses. would be a real advantage for you.


----------



## ryanho

worthyaudrey said:


> Great day everyone!  I'm new here ... and I'm excited to learn mandarin lessons!
> 
> But, which is better..... should I just buy an Audio Book with materials or enroll in a school that offered mandarin lessons?
> 
> Hmm? Can you help me decide please? Thank you so much!
> 
> Have a great day!


school is still better for Beginner to lean basic mandarin lessons.
(the proplem is which school you want to enroll heeee.....

your can enroll class cos you will having a group of class mate(good & bad) 

after you have a basic mandarin knowlage, for Intermediate lessons you can get Audio Book with materials


----------



## worthyaudrey

ryanho said:


> school is still better for Beginner to lean basic mandarin lessons.
> (the proplem is which school you want to enroll heeee.....
> 
> your can enroll class cos you will having a group of class mate(good & bad)
> 
> after you have a basic mandarin knowlage, for Intermediate lessons you can get Audio Book with materials




Thanks for that! I'll take note of it!  yeah, it would be a good thing to have a group buddy... you're right, it would surely help! thank you!


----------



## cathylu

*exchange language skill*

Glad here are people who are interested in Mandarin, and I want to find a partner to improve oral English, while I can help people who want to practice mandarin!


----------



## WilliamT

hi, probably i can teach you, i will be moving to Singapore next month and it's a good chance to learn new friends there~


----------

